# DVI nach Composite Video



## sieglar (11 Mai 2007)

Hallo,
möchte meinen PC, der mit einer 2fach DVI Schnittstellenkarte ausgerüstet ist an meinen Sony Fernseher, der mit Composite Video ausgerüstet ist, als Anzeige anschließen.
Gibt es dafür ein spezielles Kabel, oder hat jemand eine Idee wie man das Kabel belegen muss?
Danke für eueren Beitrag


----------



## maxmax (14 Mai 2007)

Hallo Sieglar,
Es gibt verschiedene DVI Schnittstellen, siehe:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface
An der DVI-I ist auch VGA herausgeführt,
Auf den DVI steckt man einen Adapter "DVI auf VGA" ist manchmal bei der Graka dabei, sieht so aus:
http://cgi.ebay.de/DVI-VGA-ADAPTER-...0QQihZ013QQcategoryZ32201QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Und dann z. Bsp:
http://shop.elv.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=74&detail=10&detail2=10585

direkt von DVI auf Video ist mir nichts bekannt


----------



## zotos (14 Mai 2007)

Apple hat einen DVI-auf-Video-Adapter.

Ob das nun an einem PC gehen würde weiß ich nicht und habe auch keine Infos dazu gefunden.

Aber man hat schon mal einen Anhaltspunkt das es sowas gibt.


----------



## seeba (14 Mai 2007)

sieglar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> möchte meinen PC, der mit einer 2fach DVI Schnittstellenkarte ausgerüstet ist an meinen Sony Fernseher, der mit Composite Video ausgerüstet ist, als Anzeige anschließen.
> Gibt es dafür ein spezielles Kabel, oder hat jemand eine Idee wie man das Kabel belegen muss?
> Danke für eueren Beitrag


Die 2-fach DVI-Grafikkarten, die ich kennen, haben immer einen Videoausgang und zwar als S-Video. Hat deine das nicht?


----------

